# Oklahoma Hay Report



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Oklahoma Hay Report

ALFALFA HAY: Alfalfa hay prices are steady and movement is moderate. A cool
front moved across the state the first of the week and most all areas received
some rainfall. Cooler temperatures are forecast for the weekend. More cattle
have been turned out on wheat pasture this past week.

GRASS HAY: Grass hay movement is slow and prices are steady. Grass hay
producers are trying to move the large inventories of hay produced this past
season. Producers looking for hay to purchase or have hay to sell can access the
hay directory on the Oklahoma Department of Agriculture's website at
www.oda.state.ok.us or call the Oklahoma Department of Agriculture Hay Hotline
at 1-800-580-6543.

ALFALFA:
CENTRAL AND WESTERN OKLAHOMA: Premium quality large squares and large
rounds 165.00-185.00 per ton. Small squares 175.00-195.00 per ton. Good quality
large squares 130.00-150.00, small squares 140.00-160.00/ton. Good large rounds
125.00-145.00. Fair quality large squares 105.00-125.00 per ton. Fair large
rounds 100.00-120.00 a ton.

WHEAT HAY:
CENTRAL AND WESTERN OKLAHOMA: Wheat hay in large round bales 75.00-85.00 a
ton.

PANHANDLE AND WESTERN FEEDLOT AREA: Good grinding alfalfa at the edge of
the field or bale pile (spot) 115.00-130.00 a ton. Chopped and delivered to
feedlots (short haul) 135.00-150.00 per ton.

GRASS HAY:
CENTRAL AND EASTERN OKLAHOMA: Premium quality large squares 60.00-80.00 a
ton, small squares 70.00-90.00 per ton. Good quality small squares 60.00-80.00
per ton. Premium quality large rounds 60.00-80.00. Good quality large rounds
50.00-70.00 per ton. Fair quality 40.00-60.00 per ton.


----------

